# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Διάφορα (others) >  Πλοία Λιμενικού Σώματος (Hellenic Coast Guard vessels)

## Captain_Nionios

Δεν ξερω αν επρεπε να τη βαλω εδω η στο θεμα εικονων απο τα λιμανια μας. Τη βαζω εν τελει εδω για να ειναι πιο αντιπροσωπευτικη. Πολλες φορες τους εχουμε κατηγορησει για ανικανοτητα, πολλες φορες για αδιαφορια, εχουν ακουσει τοσα τα αυτια τους, οφειλω ομως να ομολογησω πως υπαρχουν λιμενικοι που κανουν εξαιρετικα τη δουλεια τους... Σε αυτους λοιπον αφιερωνω και αυτη τη φωτογραφια απο το λιμανι των Χανιων στις 8/9/2008...

Limeniko_Chania_8_9_2008.JPG

----------


## sv1xv

Ακόμα εκεί είναι το ΛΣ-149? Το έχω φωτο στο ίδιο σημείο (μπροστά στο Μεγάλο Αρσενάλι) από τον Οκτώβριο 2007. Επίσης το ΛΣ-015. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι συμπαθώ τους λιμενικούς αλλά μου αρέσουν τα σκάφη τους σαν φωτογραφικό θέμα.

----------


## sylver23

*18.10 καπου αναμεσα σε σαλαμινα και περαμα*

PA180028.jpg

----------


## sylver23

*το 060 που βγηκε σφαιρα απο το λιμανι.....*

PC072355.jpg
*
και με φοντο την ψυταλλεια και τον φαρο της*

PC072359.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

Ξεθαψα μια φωτο που ειχα απο την ΑΕΝ...Μερικα σκαφη του λιμενικου τα οποια ειναι παρατημενα στο λιμανακι της σχολης...
DSC00426 (Custom).JPG
DSC00292 (Custom).jpg

----------


## CORFU

Aπο την τελετη Βαπτισηs στην Κερκυρα

----------


## moutsokwstas

[quote=mastropanagos;156117]Ξεθαψα μια φωτο που ειχα απο την ΑΕΝ...Μερικα σκαφη του λιμενικου τα οποια ειναι παρατημενα στο λιμανακι της σχολης...
DSC00426 (Custom).JPG
DSC00292 (Custom).jpg[/quote
δεν ξερω ποσο αξιομαχα μπορει να ειναι, για να επιτελουν περιπολιες στα θαλασσια μας συνορα...

----------


## mastropanagos

[quote=moutsokwstas;156683]


> Ξεθαψα μια φωτο που ειχα απο την ΑΕΝ...Μερικα σκαφη του λιμενικου τα οποια ειναι παρατημενα στο λιμανακι της σχολης...
> DSC00426 (Custom).JPG
> DSC00292 (Custom).jpg[/quote
> δεν ξερω ποσο αξιομαχα μπορει να ειναι, για να επιτελουν περιπολιες στα θαλασσια μας συνορα...


Δεν ειναι αξιομαχα,παρατημενα εκει τα εχουν...Εχω μπει και μεσα στα σκαφη αυτα και ειναι λεηλατημενα και σπασμενα...

----------


## CORFU

Κυριακατικη εξωρμιση

----------


## zamas

*Hellenic Coast Guard - Λιμενικό Σώμα*
*Δικτυακός τόπος: http://www.hcg.gr/ (υπό κατασκευή)*


Κίνηση του HCG OPV 08/10/2010(Syros-observer)
HCG.jpg

To HCG OPV 070 ανοιχτά της Σάμου στην περιοχή Όρμος Μαραθοκαμπού - Λιμιόνας.
hcg opv 070 ormos marathokampoy 01 - ok.jpg

To HCG OPV 070 χθες στο Κερατσινι.
hcg opv 070 keratsini 01 - ok.jpg

----------


## zamas

To HCG OPV 080 σημερα στο Κερατσινι.
ocg opv 80 keratsini 02 - ok.jpg
ocg opv 80 keratsini 01 - ok.jpg

----------


## zamas

To HCG OPV 060 σημερα στο Κερατσινι.
ocg opv 60 keratsini 01 - ok.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτά τα σκάφοι μαζι με τα πληρώματα τους έχουν γινει προέκταση των ντόκων. Ταξιδευουν σπάνια και απορώ και τον λόγο που το κάνουν αφου για εμένα απλά ξωδεύουν τσάμπα τα πετρέλαια και πληρώνουμε και τα πλεύσιμα. Εχετε αποψη απο ελέγχους coast guard στο εξωτερικό? Δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ να ελέγχουν κάποιο πλοίο για το που πάει ποιο ειναι κτλ. Οι Τούρκοι κάνουν βόλτα στο Αιγαίο με ψαράδικα και φρεγάτες και εμεις έχουμε το καλώδιο της nova συνδεμένο και ο υπνος ειναι γλυκος...
Αρε χάλια που έχουμε....

----------


## manolisfissas

Σήμερα σε ένα πρωινό ξεκίνημα στο πέραμα   :Surprised:  

Λ.Σ 607.jpg  :Surprised:

----------


## manolisfissas

Δυο φωτογραφίες από το Λιμενικό Σώμα στην Σάμο.

Λ.Σ 604.gif Λ.Σ 604 (2).gif

----------


## leo85

To HCG OPV 080 Στην μόνιμη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

Λ.Σ 080 18 12-2013  01.gif Λ.Σ 080 18-12-2013 02.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

*Προσάραξη πλωτού περιπολικού Λ.Σ. - ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ στη νησίδα Αγίας Μαρίνας Πύλου*  Ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, το Ενιαίο Κέντρο Συντονισμού Έρευνας και Διάσωσης ότι, κατά τη διάρκεια περιπολίας,* πλωτό περιπολικό Λ.Σ. - ΕΛΑ.ΚΤ. με εξαμελές πλήρωμα (στελέχη Λ.Σ – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ.) προσάραξε επί της νησίδας Αγίας Μαρίνας Πύλου, υπό αδιευκρίνιστες μέχρι στιγμής συνθήκες.*
 'Άμεσα στην περιοχή έσπευσαν για παροχή συνδρομής έτερο πλωτό περιπολικό Λ.Σ – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. με επιβαίνοντες στελέχη Μονάδας Υποβρυχίων Αποστολών Λ.Σ – ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., τέσσερα (04) αλιευτικά σκάφη, ιδιώτης δύτης και ειδικός στις στεγανοποιήσεις σκαφών.
  Από το περιστατικό δεν σημειώθηκε τραυματισμός και δεν παρατηρήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση, ενώ έχουν ήδη ξεκινήσει οι σχετικές ενέργειες για την αποκόλληση του σκάφους.
Διερευνώνται τα αίτια του συμβάντος.
ΠΗΓΗ ΥΝΑ.

----------


## Ilias 92

Ξέχασαν να γράψουν το, απαγορεύτηκε  ο αποπλους μέχρι την προσκόμιση βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης απο τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνωμονα. :Apologetic:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ξέχασαν να γράψουν το, απαγορεύτηκε ο αποπλους μέχρι την προσκόμιση βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης απο τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνωμονα.


Α ναι βέβαια...
Αμ το άλλο; Δεν αναφέρουν το νούμερο του Π/Π. Τέτοια μυστικοπάθεια πιά;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Συνέχεια ενημέρωσης για την προσάραξη περιπολικού σκάφους Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. στη νησίδα Αγίας Μαρίνας Πύλου την 13/02/15*.




> Σε  συνέχεια ενημέρωσης αναφορικά με την προσάραξη περιπολικού σκάφους  Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. επί της νησίδας Αγίας Μαρίνας Πύλου που έλαβε χώρα πρωινές  ώρες της 13/02/15, σημειώνεται ότι:
> 
> Μετά  από συντονισμένες προσπάθειες προσωπικού Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ., με τη συνδρομή  Κλιμακίου Ομάδας Μ.Υ.Α. Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. και με τη χρήση ειδικού εξοπλισμού,  πραγματοποιήθηκε επιτυχής αποκόλληση περιπολικού σκάφους Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ.  από τη νησίδα Αγίας Μαρίνας.
> 
> Το  περιπολικό σκάφος Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. στη συνέχεια ρυμουλκήθηκε από αλιευτικό  σκάφος, συνοδευόμενο από δύο (02) περιπολικά σκάφη Λ.Σ.-ΕΛ.ΑΚΤ. στο  λιμένα Πύλου όπου και κατέπλευσε ασφαλώς, βραδινές ώρες σήμερα. Το ανωτέρω πρόκειται να ανελκυστεί προκειμένου ξεκινήσουν άμεσα οι εργασίες επισκευής του.


_Πηγή_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To νεότευκτο π/π ΛΣ617 που παραλήφθηκε, παραμένει δεμένο δίπλα στο υπουργείο.
Το... ωραίο είναι ότι στην tv είπαν ότι μετά την τελετή ανεχώρησε γιά την Αλεξ/πολη.
Από ενημέρωση παιδιά σκίζουμε!

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό είναι το νέο Περιπολικό Ανοιχτής Θαλάσσης του Λιμενικού Σώματος [φωτο]
*Το νέο περιπολικό σκάφος του Λιμενικού Σώματος ΠΛΣ 090 αναμένεται να καταπλεύσει στον Πειραιά το 2ο δεκαήμερο του Οκτωβρίου 2015. To πλοίο αυτές τις μέρες είναι στη Βόρεια θάλασσα για δοκιμές και μετά θα ακολουθήσει το ταξίδι του για τον Πειραιά.* 

Πρόκειται για το πέμπτο περιπολικό σκάφος του Σώματος που χρηματοδοτήθηκε από το Ταμείο Εξωτερικών Συνόρων της Ε.Ε. με 95% κοινοτικά κονδύλια. Το κόστος του άγγιξε τα 28.800.000 ευρώ, ενώ κατασκευάστηκε εξ ολοκλήρου στα ναυπηγεία της Ολλανδίας.
Το νέο ΠΑΘ έχει μήκος 58 μέτρα και βύθισμα 4,40, ενώ έχει τη δυνατότητα να μεταφέρει 18 έως 30 άτομα και να αναπτύσσει ταχύτητα έως 30 κόμβους. Σύμφωνα με ανώτερα στελέχη του Λιμενικού, το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο έχει φτιαχτεί από ειδικά υλικά προκειμένου να μπορεί να αντεπεξέλθει σε μάχη.
ΠΗΓΗ

ΛΣ-090-ΓΑΒΔΟΣ.jpg
Και το όνομα αυτού ΛΣ 090 ΓΑΒΔΟΣ. Σύμφωνα με το AIS αυτή την ώρα περνά τον Ισθμό με προορισμό τον Πειραιά. 
Καλώς να το δεχθούμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι βλέπω έφυγε από το Σχιστό που είχε πάει και πήγε πριν λίγο στον Πειραιά, εκεί που είναι και άλλα πλοία του ΛΣ ...στο ΥΕΝ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Να πούμε καλοτάξιδο αλλά το ΛΣ πρέπει να κοιτάξει τις υποδομές του κ την συντήρηση  των σκαφών του.Αλλιώς το νεότευκτο   ΓΑΥΔΟΣ ( όχι με Β φίλε Παντελή :Fat:  )  θα έχει την τύχη του ΠΑΘ τύπου Εuropatrol 250 MkI  στο οποίο δεν ξέρω τι πατάτα έχει γίνει κ από την παραλαβή του ελάχιστα έχει ταξιδέψει.Το τελευταίο που πρόσφατα έχει ονομαστεί ΑΡΚΟΙ 050 το βλέπουμε να περιπλανάται μεταξύ Νηοδόχης-Σπανόπουλου-ΝΕΖ Περάματος...κ υπάρχει τόση γιά επιχειρησιακά σκάφη.Άντε να δούμε! :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## Ilias 92

Το Europatrol Αρκοι επισκευαστικές πρόσφατα με χορηγία του Ιδρύματος Λασκαριδη.
http://www.laskaridou.gr/episkevi-pl...ktovrios-2015/
Η υπόθεση του νέου περιπολικού καταδεικνύει πως δουλεύει η ΕΕ, κρατικό χρήμα ρέει υπόγεια σε επιχειρήσεις κυρίως τώρα των Βόρειων κρατών αλλα παλιότερα και δικών μας που δεν μπορούν να ανταγωνιστούν σε κοστος της αντίστοιχες ασιατικές και έτσι ενισχύονται παράπλευρα με κρατικές δουλειές και εξοπλισμούς για να επιβιώσουν.
Ποιος ξεχνάει την υπόθεση Ε. Επιτροπής και Ολυμπιακής Αεροπορίας που επιβλήθηκε το υπέρογκο πρόστιμο ώστε να κλισει και να οδηγηθούμε σε μερικό μονοπώλιο συγκοινωνιών εσωτερικού και την τυχαία βέβαια τεράστια παραγγελία για το μέγεθος της Aegean στην Γαλλογερμανικη Airbus, έτσι δουλεύει η ένωση με δουλειές κάτω απο το τραπέζι.
Απο την προηγούμενη Ευρωβουλή οι 15 περίπου απο τους 50 επιτρόπους έλαβαν άμεσα εργασία σε επιχειρήσεις των οποίων τα θέματα ρύθμιζαν ως αξιωματούχοι ενώ αλλοι δέκα έλαβαν αντίστοιχες θέσει μεσα στην επόμενη διετία.
Αυτη ειναι η Ευρώπη και οι επιχειρήσεις της!!

Ως αναφορά τα περιπολικά προτιμότερο θα ηταν να υπήρχαν αναταλακτικα και καύσιμα αλλα και λειτουργία ανενεργών πλοίων του πολεμικού ναυτικού απο το Λ. Σώμα παρά η ναυπήγηση νέων που θα έχουν την ίδια κατάληξη.
Καλοριζικο όπως και να εχει!!

----------


## pantelis2009

> Να πούμε καλοτάξιδο αλλά το ΛΣ πρέπει να κοιτάξει τις υποδομές του κ την συντήρηση  των σκαφών του.Αλλιώς το νεότευκτο   ΓΑΥΔΟΣ ( όχι με Β φίλε Παντελή )  θα έχει την τύχη του ΠΑΘ τύπου Εuropatrol 250 MkI  στο οποίο δεν ξέρω τι πατάτα έχει γίνει κ από την παραλαβή του ελάχιστα έχει ταξιδέψει.Το τελευταίο που πρόσφατα έχει ονομαστεί ΑΡΚΟΙ 050 το βλέπουμε να περιπλανάται μεταξύ Νηοδόχης-Σπανόπουλου-ΝΕΖ Περάματος...κ υπάρχει τόση γιά επιχειρησιακά σκάφη.Άντε να δούμε!


Έχεις δίκιο φίλε μου, μόλις το ανέβασα το είδα.... πήγα να το διορθώσω ....αλλά το σύστημα δεν με άφηνε. Ζητώ συγνώμη για το λάθος.
Ας δούμε το ΛΣ 050 ΑΡΚΙΟΙ στις 28-09-2013 πως ήταν ....παρατημένο στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα και πως είναι .....ετοιμοπόλεμο εχθές που το φωτογράφησα στη ΝΑΥΣΙ, ακόμη δουλεύουν επάνω του.

ΛΣ-050-ΑΡΚΙΟΙ-01-28-09-2013.jpg ΛΣ-050-ΑΡΚΙΟΙ-02-06-11-2015.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=Ilias 92;561713]

Ως αναφορά τα περιπολικά προτιμότερο θα ηταν να υπήρχαν αναταλακτικα και καύσιμα αλλα και λειτουργία ανενεργών πλοίων του πολεμικού ναυτικού απο το Λ. Σώμα παρά η ναυπήγηση νέων που θα έχουν την ίδια κατάληξη.
[/TQUOTE]
Τα παροπλισμένα του ΠΝ δεν κάνουν,είναι εντελώς ξεζουμισμένα κ  τα έχουν γιά ανταλλακτικά.Από τα ενεργά που περιπολούν στο Ανατ.Αιγαίο έχουν καθαρά στρατιωτικά καθήκοντα όπως κ τα ταχύπλοα Μagna του Στρατού,απλώς συνεπικουρούν το έργο του ΛΣ.
Η τουρκική ακτοφυλακή είναι πιό στρατικοποιημένη,έχει πολλά κ σύγχρονα σκάφη δικής τους κατασκευής κ είναι ανώτερα από μερικά περιπολικά του ΠΝ.

----------


## sv1xv

> Τα παροπλισμένα του ΠΝ δεν κάνουν,είναι εντελώς ξεζουμισμένα κ  τα έχουν γιά ανταλλακτικά.


Πολύ σωστά. Τα πλησιέστερα στις ανάγκες του ΛΣ είναι τα Combattante II /Type 148. Είναι παλιά και το κόστος μετασκευής τους σε συνδυασμό με τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο ζωής τους κάνει την χρήση ως περιπολικά ΛΣ εντελώς ασύμφορη. Τα Asheville (Ορμή & Τόλμη) θα μπορούσαν, αν είχαν ακόμα τους αεριστροβίλους, με τις diesel είναι ακατάλληλα λόγω ταχύτητας. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι μάλλον μεγάλα για τις δυνατότητες και αποστολές του ΛΣ. Επιπλέον δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι τα νέα σκάφη επιδοτούνται, οπότε ίσως κοστίζουν λιγότερο από την μετασκευή των παλαιών.


Chania PLS-015 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Να και το ΛΣ--015 στα Χανιά, έξω από το μεγάλο αρσενάλι τον Οκτώβριο του 2007.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολύ σωστά. Τα πλησιέστερα στις ανάγκες του ΛΣ είναι τα Combattante II /Type 148. Είναι παλιά και το κόστος μετασκευής τους σε συνδυασμό με τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο ζωής τους κάνει την χρήση ως περιπολικά ΛΣ εντελώς ασύμφορη. Τα Asheville (Ορμή & Τόλμη) θα μπορούσαν, αν είχαν ακόμα τους αεριστροβίλους, με τις diesel είναι ακατάλληλα λόγω ταχύτητας.


Όταν παροπλίστηκαν * οι αρχικές Combattante II,oι γερμανικές είναι ΙΙΑ,είχε αναφερθεί η ιδέα σε αμυντικό περιοδικό γιατί δεν πάνε στο ΛΣ κ να σκεφθείς είχαν μεγαλύτερο υπόλοιπο ζωής κ η μετατροπή τους δεν ήταν κάτι σπουδαίο.Οι Asheville είναι μάλλον στα πρόθυρα παροπλισμού την μία την έχουν ζητήσει γιά μουσείο στις ΗΠΑ.Εκείνα που κάνουν γιά το ΛΣ είναι τα 2 Εsterel (ΣΤΑΜΟΥ) αλλά όταν οι 4 Νasty πρώην Τ/Α τώρα Π/Π συνεχίζουν,από εκεί καταλαβαίνεις τι επιχειρησιακές ανάγκες υπάρχουν.

*Άσχετο αλλά ήθελα να ξέρω τι απέγιναν τα πβ Οεrlikon των 35/90 (εκτός του Μπάτση που πήγε Γεωργία) κ τα αντίστοιχα βλήματα.Γνωρίζει ο ένας κλάδος των ΕΔ τι χρησιμοποιεί ο άλλος ή τα εκποιεί κ μετά ψάχνει η ΠΑ ανταλλακτικά κ βλήματα γιά το σύστημα ΒΕΛΟΣ; Συγγνώμη γιά το εκτός θέματος.

----------


## sv1xv

Εδώ είναι λίγο εκτός θέματος αλλά η υπόθεση με τις ανάγκες του ΠΝ σε πολύ μικρά σκάφη είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία, στην οποία οι οποιες αποφάσεις λαμβάνονται με παντελώς *μη επιχειρησιακά* κριτήρια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πριν λίγες μέρες αποδόθηκε στο ΛΣ με παράτες το ΠΑΘ ΑΡΚΟΙ ΛΣ050.Ξαναείναι στην ΝΕΖ Περάματος.Άντε να δούμε πότε θα ταξιδέψει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΓΑΥΔΟΣ_ σήμερα στα στενά Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0293.jpg
_09/01/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι δουλειά είχε μέσα στον κόλπο των Παλουκίων??????

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Διερχόμενο ήταν Παντελή, από Πειραιά προς τον κόλπο Ελευσίνας, από το Πέραμα το τράβηξα. Αν μάλιστα ανέβαζα την αμέσως επόμενη φωτό που το τράβηξα, θα έβλεπες μπροστά από στην πλώρη του το εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Γεωργίου. Και εξ άλλου, αν ήταν μέσα στον κόλπο των Παλουκιών όπως λες, δεν θα φαινόταν στο φόντο ο λόφος με το εκκλησάκι του Προφήτη Ηλία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο. :Indecisiveness:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Διερχόμενο ήταν Παντελή, από Πειραιά προς τον κόλπο Ελευσίνας, από το Πέραμα το τράβηξα. Αν μάλιστα ανέβαζα την αμέσως επόμενη φωτό που το τράβηξα, θα έβλεπες μπροστά από στην πλώρη του το εκκλησάκι του Αγίου Γεωργίου. Και εξ άλλου, αν ήταν μέσα στον κόλπο των Παλουκιών όπως λες, δεν θα φαινόταν στο φόντο ο λόφος με το εκκλησάκι του Προφήτη Ηλία.


Φαίνεται γύριζε από δοκιμαστικό κ έμπαινε προς Αμφιάλη.'Εχει σήμα στο ΑIS.

----------


## sv1xv

Τρέχει *ανοικτός διαγωνισμός* για προμήθεια 2 περιπολικών άνω των 30m με προαίρεση (option) για 1-2 ακόμα. Ο προϋπολογισμός είναι ¤30.000.000 για κάθε σκάφος και η χρηματοδότηση είναι σε μεγάλο ποσοστό από την FRONTEX.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Βλέπω πάλι το Damen να παίρνει την δουλειά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω γιατί στα Ίμια κ σε περίοδο έντασης, έστειλαν το ΓΑΥΔΟΣ ένα σκάφος άοπλο με εξαίρεση κάποιο φορητό οπλισμό.
Είθισται  πλοία ακτοφυλακής  πολλών χωρών να μη φέρουν οπλισμό ή τουλάχιστον είναι fitted but not αλλά εδώ  έχουμε να κάνουμε με την Τουρκία που δεν είναι ούτε Βέλγιο αλλά ούτε Φινλανδία.
Εν πάση περιπτώσει έπρεπε να φροντίσουν το σκάφος να είναι οπλισμένο κ ας κοιτάξουν λίγο την εκπαίδευση των λιμενικών γιατί πάντα δεν έχουν απέναντι τσιγαράδες....

----------


## sv1xv

Ναυτεμπορική: *Προμήθεια τριών σκαφών για τη μεταφορά βαρέως πασχόντων ασθενών*.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια παλιά μονάδα του λιμενικού με διακριτικά Λ.Σ. 4 φωτογραφημένο το 1984 στην Σύρο από τον Michel Coumans. Το έχουμε ξαναδεί στου Ξαβέριου στο περιθώριο κάποιας άλλης φωτογραφίας που τώρα δεν θυμάμαι  :Fatigue: 

ΛΣ4 1984 Michel Coumans flickr.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια παλιά μονάδα του λιμενικού με διακριτικά Λ.Σ. 4 φωτογραφημένο το 1984 στην Σύρο από τον Michel Coumans. Το έχουμε ξαναδεί στου Ξαβέριου στο περιθώριο κάποιας άλλης φωτογραφίας που τώρα δεν θυμάμαι 
> 
> ΛΣ4 1984 Michel Coumans flickr.jpg


Σωστά  ήταν δεμένο στην Νηοδόχη,το λιμανάκι που είναι στο παλατάκι κ ήταν ένα από τον ετερόκλιτο στόλο  που είχε κάποτε το ΛΣ κ που κάθε άλλο παρέπεμπε σε περπολικά.Στοιχεία δεν υπάρχουν,το μόνο ότι δείχνει ελληνικής κατασκευής.Δυστυχώς η ιστοσελίδα του ΛΣ δεν έχει κάτι γιά τα σκάφη κ μάλιστα τα ιστορικά.Πολλά ζητάω!

----------


## manoubras 33

Να βάλω κι εγώ το *ΛΣ 040 ΚΑΖΑΚΟΣ* που βλέπω ότι δεν υπάρχει στο θέμα. Ελληνικής κατασκευής, ναυπηγείο Σκαραμαγκά.

DSCN6811.jpg
Σύρος 2012

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να βάλω κι εγώ το *ΛΣ 040 ΚΑΖΑΚΟΣ* που βλέπω ότι δεν υπάρχει στο θέμα. Ελληνικής κατασκευής, ναυπηγείο Σκαραμαγκά.
> 
> DSCN6811.jpg
> Σύρος 2012


 Γιά του ΛΣ δεν έχουμε ξεχωριστά θέματα.
Αυτά είναι γερμανικής σχεδίασης κ είναι γνωστά σαν τύπου "Αbeking".Xτίστηκαν 3 γιά το ΠΝ, 4 γιά το ΛΣ, 3 γιά τα Τελωνεία.Του ΠΝ πήγαν 1 στην Κύπρο κ 2 στη Γεωργία.Των Τελωνείων στο ΛΣ. Κατασκευής 77-78, ταχύτητα 27,0 kts

----------


## sv1xv

Chania PLS-015 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Αυτό πρέπει να είναι ένα από τα Abeking που απέκτησε το ΛΣ από το Τελωνείο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Chania PLS-015 par SV1XV, on ipernity
> 
> Αυτό πρέπει να είναι ένα από τα Abeking που απέκτησε το ΛΣ από το Τελωνείο.


Σωστά είναι αυτά με την μετασκευή στην γέφυρα κ την πρωραία υπερκατασκευή.
Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτά τα σκάφη έχουν παλιώσει.

----------


## alkeos

Το εικονιζόμενο βρίσκεται σε αυτήν την κατάσταση εδώ και χρόνια στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης

P3030131.jpg P3030164.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το εικονιζόμενο βρίσκεται σε αυτήν την κατάσταση εδώ και χρόνια στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης
> 
> P3030131.jpg P3030164.jpg


Πού να δεις παρατημένα χρόνια στην επισκευαστική βάση του ΛΣ!

----------


## alkeos

Σε αυτό γίνονται τώρα κάποιες επισκευές... Περίεργο σουλούπι για σκάφος Λ/Σ, πρέπει να είναι κάτι ειδικού τύπου στυλ από τον εξοπλισμό που βλέπω, από μακριά και από την ίσαλο και πάνω ψιλοφέρνει σε αλιευτικό  :Smile: 

P3050150.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε αυτό γίνονται τώρα κάποιες επισκευές... Περίεργο σουλούπι για σκάφος Λ/Σ, πρέπει να είναι κάτι ειδικού τύπου στυλ από τον εξοπλισμό που βλέπω, από μακριά και από την ίσαλο και πάνω ψιλοφέρνει σε αλιευτικό 
> 
> P3050150.jpg


Mεταφέρει αντιρρυπαντικά φράγματα.Οι επισκευές γίνονται στο λιμάνι ή σε κάποιο καρνάγιο; Γιατί το ΛΣ τα δίνει σε ιδιώτες.

----------


## alkeos

> Mεταφέρει αντιρρυπαντικά φράγματα.Οι επισκευές γίνονται στο λιμάνι ή σε κάποιο καρνάγιο; Γιατί το ΛΣ τα δίνει σε ιδιώτες.


Στο λιμάνι, στην κεφαλή της προβλήτας που δένουν τα ποστάλια.

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο λιμάνι της Σύρου βρέθηκε τα Χριστούγεννα το *ΠΑΘ 060 ΦΟΥΡΝΟΙ*. Δυο φωτογραφίες.

DSCN2109.JPG DSCN2106.JPG

----------


## sv1xv

PLS-1013 @Phaleron par SV1XV, on ipernity

Το ταχύπλοο RHIB ΛΣ-1013 σήμερα το πρωί στον Φαληρικό Όρμο.

----------


## PireasPiraeus

Ας δούμε τα τελευταία αποκτήματα του Λιμενικού Σώματος
 *ΠΠΛΣ 900  Λιμενοφύλακας ΖΑΜΠΑΤΗΣ Μαρίνος* _ΠΠΛΣ 910 Πλωτάρχης ΛΣ ΚΟΤΟΥΛΑΣ Γέωργιος_ ΠΠΛΣ 920 Υποκελευστής Α’ ΛΣ ΜΟΥΡΜΟΥΡΗΣ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΙΟΣ ΠΠΛΣ 930 Αρχικελευστής ΛΣ Τατσάκης Σωτήριος

----------

